# sch 80 cpvc adapters with metal threads



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone make them? What about a union or flanges. I have a facility with tons of slow drips on connections between sch 80 cpvc and copper. The plastic mip adapters always end up leaking on hot water lines due to thermal expansion. Called fergusons and they say it doesnt exist. I refuse to believe that the only way to connect sch 80 cpvc to metal is with an all plastic adapter.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't know about hot water but a local computer chip manufacturer uses a female adapter in SCH 80 that has a stainless steel reinforced band around it for transitioning to male metal threads. We used it on deionized and chilled water and they seemed to work great. The sizes I saw in use where from 1/2" all the way up to 3". I had been taught to never use a plastic f.i.p. but this style with the reinforcement did work well.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That will have the same problem. The band just keeps it from splitting but won't fix the dissimilar thermal expansion and contraction rates.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes we used 1" and 2" bought them at McMaster.com


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like nibco makes a brass flange for their cpvc unions. I'd say thats going to be the solution.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I know for certain that ferguson carries male and female adapters with metal thread, but they are not sch 80. To be honest, I never knew that CPVC came in sch 80, but it makes sense.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Us plastics makes sch80 socket companion flange. We use these in industrial installations when making transition to metal pipe....slip flange x brass FIP they make them from 1/2" - 6" when we submit our bid we emphasize this install as to explain the difference and less down time to leak repair. They are especially great in pipes carrying glycol/ethanol where threaded adapters fail regularly.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We never use threaded adapters when transitioning between two different materials. Always use companion flanges,the difference in thermal expansion will be absorbed in the gasket between the flanges.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Companion flanges are the way to go


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> We never use threaded adapters when transitioning between two different materials. Always use companion flanges,the difference in thermal expansion will be absorbed in the gasket between the flanges.


I agree. Trouble is no one around here stocks them. Guess they'll just have to wait for them to show up.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow that is Beast!


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I would say flanged is the way to go


----------



## djwillco (Jan 15, 2014)

My first choice would be flanges.
I wonder how a "Sharkbite Union" would work? Maybe try one on a bad joint and monitor it for a while to see how it performs.

Dave


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

djwillco said:


> My first choice would be flanges. I wonder how a "Sharkbite Union" would work? Maybe try one on a bad joint and monitor it for a while to see how it performs. Dave


 that would be great if they made one but they don't


----------



## djwillco (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok. Wrong terminology. 3/4"x3/4" Sharkbite coupling. http://www.pexsupply.com/Cash-Acme-U016LF-3-4-x-3-4-SharkBite-Coupling-Lead-Free


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

djwillco said:


> Ok. Wrong terminology. 3/4"x3/4" Sharkbite coupling. http://www.pexsupply.com/Cash-Acme-U016LF-3-4-x-3-4-SharkBite-Coupling-Lead-Free


 what I was focused on is it will not work on PVC sch 40 or 80. If it was cpvc pex or copper you would be right.


----------



## djwillco (Jan 15, 2014)

My error. You are correct,, won't work on PVC. I was thinking CPVC to Copper.

Dave


----------

